# My latest obsession...vintage medium format camera...



## C.Barb. (Oct 10, 2012)

That's awesome ! Beautiful pics seems more rich and lifelike than digital . Is film hard to come by ?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

C.Barb. said:


> That's awesome ! Beautiful pics seems more rich and lifelike than digital . Is film hard to come by ?



No, if you get films from www.bhphoto.com or www.adorama.com If not, try Amazon or Ebay. Finding a lab to produce good and professional result is the tough part. I have to mail the film out to CA to have them developed and scanned. $20 for a roll of 120 medium format film. Roughly 12 exposures. It isn't cheap but I enjoy the experience.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd love to see the prints from those shots. Scanning them doesn't do it full justice. It lacks the subtleties of an emulsion. Nice TLR. Only bad thing about them was you had to buy 2 lenses every time you switched. 

Mamiya also made really good 35mm cameras. I've got 3


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I'd love to see the prints from those shots. Scanning them doesn't do it full justice. It lacks the subtleties of an emulsion. Nice TLR. Only bad thing about them was you had to buy 2 lenses every time you switched.
> 
> Mamiya also made really good 35mm cameras. I've got 3



The TLR system isn't bad. I don't even know how I got into the TLR system. I got the Yashica Mat for $85. Then, I was hooked and immediately looking for something more fancier. Sold the Yashica and got the Mamiya. I could have gotten any of the 6x4.5 or 6x7 medium format system. Definitely not the 6x7 since these system is just too big and heavy to walk around street with it. The Bald is too expensive.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Those are gorgeous  I would love to get more into film photography, but it is getting expensive, especially in any format other than standard 35mm.

These pictures are lovely though


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

tetra73 said:


> The TLR system isn't bad. I don't even know how I got into the TLR system. I got the Yashica Mat for $85. Then, I was hooked and immediately looking for something more fancier. Sold the Yashica and got the Mamiya. I could have gotten any of the 6x4.5 or 6x7 medium format system. Definitely not the 6x7 since these system is just too big and heavy to walk around street with it. The Bald is too expensive.


Only bad thing about the TLR was (at least back then) the expense of buying the lenses.

If I had the $$$$$$ I'd be getting a Pentax 645 and the 645D


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Only bad thing about the TLR was (at least back then) the expense of buying the lenses.
> 
> If I had the $$$$$$ I'd be getting a Pentax 645 and the 645D



Looks like I can get a Mamiya 645 pro, with a 80mm, 120 back, and a waist level finder for $400.  Anyway, the medium format film for me is still more of causal, artistic photographic pursue. I certainly don't want to dump a lot of money into it. The Mamiya c330f + the lens only cost me $300. The body is in 88% condition. At the moment, I am eagerly waiting for the negatives/scans to get back to me from the lab, which I shot with the Mamiya. The camera's first test roll. I am hoping I would be further blown away by the results....or totally disappointed because of my errors or some other issues with the lens/camera.


----------

